# Motion for judgement in default of a defence



## Jer1 (24 Aug 2010)

Hello, can someone advise me on the following - I have given the solicitor for the defendant 14 days notice that I was going for a motion for judgement in default of a defence. the 14 days has expired and i have heard nothing. What is the next step as per the circuit court rules?

Regards


----------



## mf1 (24 Aug 2010)

Notice of motion. For judgment in default of defence.

But, frankly, should you not just be using a solicitor of your own? 

mf


----------



## Jer1 (24 Aug 2010)

i wish the one i had employed would have done the case for me. left with no choice but to bring a lay litigation myself. what form have i to use for the motion? AFAIK it has to be then sent to the defendants.

jer


----------



## Joe Q Public (24 Aug 2010)

High court or circuit court?


----------



## Jer1 (24 Aug 2010)

circuit court


----------



## Joe Q Public (24 Aug 2010)

This is the [broken link removed] you need. Fill it up and send it to the circuit court office.


----------



## Jer1 (25 Aug 2010)

Thanks a lot. 

jer


----------

